# help Help Help ink on leather



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=165133 any new ones guys :?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

IME unfortunately not. I think it 'soaks' in making it almost impossible to remove. Have you tried contacting a dedicated Car Leather restorer? There are some very good ones about...


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

you are not going to remove it, nothing will get ink out of leather without ruining it


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It depends what kind of ink it is. I agree with the last post on the original topic though - don't just go chucking anything and everything on it. Things like meths will just take off the shiny and colour of the leather. Indeed you use it before redying an area. Anything that strips oils out of the leather will mean the leather will need feeding but if it hasn't got the stain out you'd then just be adding oils back on top of the stain.

What kind of ink is it and what sort of stain are we talking about? If it's a solvent based ink carrying particles of pigment you could be pretty much screwed. If it's a water-based or non-colourfast dye you may be able to neaturalise the colour rather than actually getting the ink out per se. You need to do some research on the stain and type of ink. It's not really any good us pitching in random substances in my view.


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys, god knows what pen it was it just appeared out of nowhere? I think I need the help of a professional, anyone know of any in London, Kent, Essex areas? Ta


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I was telling my husband about your pen mark as he works in the motor industry and is quite clued up on paintwork and interior and he bascially said nothing will get that off other than a bit of hot water and fairy liquid done exactly on the line of the mark which will possibly lighten it. Anything oil based will leave a mark. Alcohol will not evaporte it!

You haven't stipulated whether it was a felt tip, ball point or anything ink though.

Maybe you aught to buyself some liquid leather possibly. Oh and a picture would help! :roll:

I gather your angry at yourself for being so clumsy with a pen!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dotti said:


> ...he bascially said nothing will get that off other than a bit of hot water and fairy liquid done exactly on the line of the mark which will possibly lighten it.


If detergent is the best DIY solution, then it might be worth trying something dedicated to getting stains out or that will oxidize the pigments. Personally I can't recommend Vanish as I've never found it does anything :-|

Snooping around, it seems people get different mileage with different things. For some hairspray works, others say it fades the leather but leaves the stain. I think using solvents and alcohols is a bad idea though. If it does lift the ink, it could just as likely carry the ink deeper into the leather. I've read mention of magic eraser when all else failed so it might be worth a gentle try with that. Whatever you try yourself though, don't scrub hard!

I think kent_keith's right to opt for a professional solution at this stage though as the type of ink is unknown.

More info here: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_ge ... ther_chair


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

http://www.furnitureclinic.co.uk/LeatherInkRemover.htm, anyways a new seat base is about 499, and then labour and side bags reset.


----------

